# Reading > Forum Book Club >  March/H.G. Wells Reading Poll

## Scheherazade

*Voting time for the HG Wells book you would like to read in March!

The aim of the Book Club is to read and discuss new books together with other members.

Please try to avoid from voting for the books you have already read and/or do not intend to (re)read with us.

Thank you!* 

*The War of the Worlds*

The Time Machine* 

The Shape of Things to Come

The Invisible Man* 

Tono-Bungay* 

The Island of Dr. Moreau* 

The First Men in the Moon* 

A Modern Utopia 

Love and Mr Lavisham 

The History of Mr Polly* 



*Book Club Procedures*

----------


## papayahed

Voted. The pressure last month was just too great.

----------


## Pensive

I have not read any literary work by H.G Wells yet. I am not able to decide what to vote for...... *confused*

----------


## emily655321

No _Time Machine_! It's horrible. So boring.

Yes, _Dr. Moreau_! Yay, deranged genetic tampering!  :Biggrin:

----------


## crveniormaric

I always wanted to read Dr. Moreau but I also always found a good excuse not to. So my vote to DR. Moreau.

----------


## Pensive

I love the novels about "time travel" and The Time Machine seems like one so I guess that I should vote for he Time Machine...

----------


## Nightshade

bah cant I vote? I think Ive read all of them at one point or another, mind you I cant reallly detail, no havent read MR polly that looks nice, noticed you didnt put Ann Veronica : a modern romance(?) up Good I didnt really like that one _ that I do rember_
come to think of it ddnt like the time machine either I think I think my vote is going to Be Mad doctor not even going to try his name's island. although I might just reread the rest of them too hummm Island it isthen as I suppose ther is no way Polly is winning is he?
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Erna

One of my favourite authors  :Smile:  Still have to read some of his books which are already standing here. Voted for 'The invisible man'. I see that 'The island of Dr. Moreau' is going fast. Also standing here and waiting to be read. So most likely I'm in, but with a large chance I just will forget :S

----------


## Scheherazade

Going once...

----------


## Nightshade

And Ive already ordered it so change at your peril  :Goof:

----------


## Jay

Not sure whether I'll be able to read it but... mad scientists, how can one say no to them  :Tongue:

----------

